# About My Rhom And Where He Hangs Out



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

this is about my rhom i had this fish since it was about 2" now he is about 7"to 8" the thing about him is ever since he was small he would stay on the top half of the tank would never go down on the gravel and till this day he still stays up on top even if there is hiding places for him does anyone else have any piranhas that do this he is the only one that i own that does this i don't think he will ever hang out on the bottom of his tank


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nah my 3 Rhoms seem to move about a bit... maybe other members have...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

it's the crazys thing


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It's made that it's spot because thats where it feels secure.
Do you have a powerhead? I would direct the flow to where he hangs out, this will force it to seek out a new comfort zone in the tank.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

MYv lil BDR does the same exact...when the lights come on hes always at the top of the tank. When i shut them off he goes to the bottom and moes around a bit.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

my powerhead is up high maybe he likes the water current don't know


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe your light is to bright. Does he do it even when its dark also or just when the lights are on.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

all the time


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhom15,
That behavior is totally normal and natural!..All piranha's have a "chill" spot in the aquarium...and that is where they feel the most secure, relaxed, and comfortable!...Nothing to worry about!...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i know nothing wrong it just kind of sucks


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

my Mac does like the top of the tank and will be up there all the time but normally if i turn the lights on he comes right up to the glass where ever i am


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

NOT THIS GUY HE JUST STAYS UP TOP MAYBE HE KNOWS THE FOOD COMES FROM UP THERE


----------

